# List of Tee Screen Printers and t-shirt printers



## kamilski81 (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a list of Screen Printers in the U.S.? (I know this is a broad question.)

We have used a few in Chicago, Florida, and California and would like to see who has the best price/quality/service combination. 

Is there some sort of t-shirt screen-printer directory (like a phone book) that exists?

If not, then what is the best way to find a great screen printer?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*



> If not, then what is the best way to find a great screen printer?


The phone book can be a good place to start checking for leads.

You can also ask for referrals from others (that's what this section of the forum is for). If you read through this section, you can find lots of great screen printers recommended.

I also ran across this page on the SGIA website today which can help you find printing leads:

Find Print Providers

I'm also working on something similar


----------



## kamilski81 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*

I tried using that SGIA and gave me "0 Results" for everything I searched. I gave up.

Old School Phone Book eh? I don't know why but I never thought of that. ha.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*

A industry directory would be awesome!! hmmmmm.......


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*



out da box said:


> A industry directory would be awesome!! hmmmmm.......


You can signup to be notified when it's ready at PrinterListings.com


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*

Tell me you didn't put that site up...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*



out da box said:


> Tell me you didn't put that site up...


Yes, that's just the placeholder page until the site is ready to launch.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*

[email protected]#[email protected] you move fast. Ain't playing are u?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*



out da box said:


> [email protected]#[email protected] you move fast. Ain't playing are u?


Oh, this is something I've had in the works for a while  I'm not that fast


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*

You had me scared there for a minute. Gotta step my game up.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*

Awesome idea Rodney  will you have a link posted here for people to use? That is so cool  See this is why you are so smart.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: List of Tee Screen Printers*



sunnydayz said:


> Awesome idea Rodney  will you have a link posted here for people to use? That is so cool  See this is why you are so smart.


Yep, once it's ready, I'll put more info here. 

It's also not *just* for screen printers  It's for DTG, heat transfer providers, dye sub, embroiderers, etc.


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Rodney,Great idea.How do we get our company on that list?
Corey


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sharktees said:


> Hi Rodney,Great idea.How do we get our company on that list?
> Corey


Just visit the printerlistings.com website and signup to be notified when it launches.


----------



## sharktees (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok Rodney,Already did it thanks.
Corey


----------

